# Anyone heard of this breed?



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

We were at puppy socializiation class this morning and someone had a puppy (Bracco Italiano). I had never heard of or seen one of these dogs. He was cute (big ears), looked like a hound dog, but apparently is a pointer and a hunting dog?


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

Bracco Italiano is one of the Hunt Point and Retrive breeds as Vizslas 

http://www.bracco-italiano.co.uk/Breed/generalinfo.htm

i prefer my vizsla


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

My friend has 2 rescue bracco's they seem very chilled out for HPR but can be quite hard to train (which is why her's were re homed)
Nice dogs tho' but I 2 prefer my V


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I have never seen one in person but I have heard of them. When we were looking for a breed that was right for us, I saw them in a book. I think our vet was right though when she recommended a V for us. We love Holley. And I think Vs are way cuter.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

i have seen a couple of Braccos and they are really stunning dogs. We saw a 10 month old one at Discover Dogs last year and he was one of the nicest looking dogs I have ever seen - great temperament too. Similar to a vizsla I think but bit more laid back


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh I definitely think Vizsla's are way cuter, don't get me wrong, just thought it was an intersting breed that I have never heard of before, and like the pictures chilli monster posted, they have very light coloured skin, interesting dog.


----------

